# باقي من الزمن ...........



## م المصري (4 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الساده الكرام 

باقي من الزمن القليل علي انتهاء مهلة مسابقة قسم الطيران الثانيه 

شدو حيلكم .... و ارسلوا الاجابات سريعا ​المسابقه : مسابقة قسم هندسة الطيران الثانية 

المشتركون : المشتركون في مسابقة الطيران الثانية

كما ادعوكم للمشاركه في الاستطلاع المرفق .... لتحسين و تطوير المسابقه في المستقبل​ 
بالتوفيق للجميع ​


----------



## عمر الشاوي (5 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم المسابقة جيدة ومفيدة ولكن هناك ملاحظة بسيطة ان شاء الله وهي : هنالك ضمن اسئلة المسابقة لا أجد فيها فائدة ذات معنى في الهندسة لكن قد تكون ذات معنى للمنتدى وهي من فاز بالمسابقة الاولى وما اسم المهندسة ومن اي بلد ؟ ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والامتنان.


----------



## م المصري (5 يوليو 2008)

عمر الشاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> بارك الله فيكم المسابقة جيدة ومفيدة ولكن هناك ملاحظة بسيطة ان شاء الله وهي : هنالك ضمن اسئلة المسابقة لا أجد فيها فائدة ذات معنى في الهندسة لكن قد تكون ذات معنى للمنتدى وهي من فاز بالمسابقة الاولى وما اسم المهندسة ومن اي بلد ؟ ولكم منا جزيل الشكر والامتنان.


 
رأيك جدير بالاحترام .... 

و لكن ..... نحن نشجع متابعه مواضيع القسم ... و كذا البحث في مواضيع القسم .... كما نحاول ابراز نماذج متميزه سواء في فوزها بالمسابقات او نماذج عامه تصلح ان تكون كقدوه .... المهندسه "اليمنيه" 

تحياتي


----------



## شريف عامر (5 يوليو 2008)

م المصري قال:


> رأيك جدير بالاحترام ....
> 
> و لكن ..... نحن نشجع متابعه مواضيع القسم ... و كذا البحث في مواضيع القسم .... كما نحاول ابراز نماذج متميزه سواء في فوزها بالمسابقات او نماذج عامه تصلح ان تكون كقدوه .... المهندسه "اليمنيه"
> 
> تحياتي



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## Hamdallah (6 يوليو 2008)

تخصص .......................... وبعض الاسئلة


----------



## ENG_2005 (6 يوليو 2008)

شششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## meid79 (12 يوليو 2008)

مسابقة مفيدة جدا جدا
يكفي التواصل بين الاخوان


----------



## جلال الحامدي (22 يوليو 2008)

مسابقه جميله اشكرك


----------



## م المصري (22 يوليو 2008)

جلال الحامدي قال:


> مسابقه جميله اشكرك


 
انتظر اجاباتك قبل اغلاق باب المشاركه


----------



## م المصري (1 أغسطس 2008)

تم الاعلان عن النتائج 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t96803.html


----------

